# Small Christmas gifts for neighbours



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I wonder, do you gift your neighbours anything for Christmas? Does it go over alright?

I made a couple of hundred decorated sugar cookies and gifted them to everyone on my street, some neighbours knew it was me (they saw myself and my kids dropping off the goodies) and 2 of them asked me *WHY* I was doing this, they don't seem to be immigrants. I feel like a foolish foreigner now :disturbed:

I gifted home-baked Christmas treats and always shared with neighbours here, in Canada, except that most of my previous neighbours were Russian, Ukrainian, Siberian, general Eastern Euro. I'm a little confused now, is this NOT DONE in North America or do I just have a couple of overly sarcastic neighbours? :facepalm:


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I wonder, do you gift your neighbours anything for Christmas? Does it go over alright?
> 
> I made a couple of hundred decorated sugar cookies and gifted them to everyone on my street, some neighbours knew it was me (they saw myself and my kids dropping off the goodies) and 2 of them asked me *WHY* I was doing this, they don't seem to be immigrants. I feel like a foolish foreigner now :disturbed:
> 
> I gifted home-baked Christmas treats and always shared with neighbours here, in Canada, except that most of my previous neighbours were Russian, Ukrainian, Siberian, general Eastern Euro. I'm a little confused now, is this NOT DONE in North America or do I just have a couple of overly sarcastic neighbours? :facepalm:


In my neck of the woods, we exchange Christmas cards with our neighbors, but nothing further. I don't really know why. I'd love to receive some homemade cookies. Maybe we need to be the first on our street to start the tradition!!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I make up cookie platters for some of the neighbors. There are three neighbors that I will deliver to this Christmas. The others I have determined to be greedy "give me" folks I no longer care to associate with. Last year eight neighbors got cookies. I never expect anything back - usually get one of those pre packaged nine buck hot sauce thingies from one and a few hand made candies from another. The liberal neighbors get a plate just because they leave us alone. 

I think it is an unexpected surprise for most and a feeling that they now have to give back. Sad.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I give neighbors baked goods at Christmas and they seem to appreciate them. There are some people in this world that question any nice gesture.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you!

My mom used to use 100+lbs of flour baking cookies at Christmas. Gave vast majority away! (at least those that 2 sons and a husband didn't eat first!)

My wife and I did it for a while, but life has changed and we haven't done it in a few years. 

FWIW: my favorite cookie is a wine cookie. Dough is made using red wine, then rolled into golf ball size rounds, deep fried, drained then dipped in a boiling honey/sugar mixture.
Sugar cookies are my second favorite, I've likely eaten several TONS of those over the years!

AJ


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> I think it is an unexpected surprise for most and a feeling that they now have to give back. Sad.


hmmm I didn't consider this.. I don't include my name/street number in the small card, which should take care of the guilt part..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The wife has been making and giving cookies to the neighbors for years. Some are very appreciative and some just say thanks. Helps to figure out which ones may get help when they come with their hands out in need.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> hmmm I didn't consider this.. I don't include my name/street number in the small card, which should take care of the guilt part..


That will drive them crazy trying to figure out where they came from and are they safe to eat. LOL


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> That will drive them crazy trying to figure out where they came from and are they safe to eat. LOL


OMG.. Now I think I'm going to have a shot of something strong, my head is beginning to spin.

The cookies are star and moon-shaped, lemon and vanilla flavoured with white frosting and white ice-like sprinkles. In the card, I wrote "Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, from our family to yours"- Neighbours.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

OK How do I get this right for next time?


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

My wife makes goodie baskets for a few of our neighbors. In the beginning they were like thanks. Now a few weeks ahead of time they start asking when she is gonna start baking. I think you might have some crazy neighbors. You could move beside of us we like sugar cookies best.LOL


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Nothing "wrong" about what you did TG. It's their problem if they feel guilty. I think it is a wonderful thing you did - especially getting your kids involved.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Won't you be my neighbor.
My neighbors blow. Where I used to live I would sometimes have extra steak and potatoes and I would feed my neighbors. The one old guy never gave any to his wife. He ate it himself. It was a small plate anyway. The one bigger than a saucer.

People are crazy anymore. They don't like random gifts. Or they don't like you doing anything for them. The people over here either try to run you over with their carts or don't get out of the way.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> OK How do I get this right for next time?


Easily fixed. 1) Go collect them all. 2) Send them to me.

(I was going to use a new emoticon of a fat happy AJ, but I couldn't find one!)

AJ


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

James m said:


> Where I used to live I would sometimes have extra steak and potatoes and I would feed my neighbors.


I love doing this stuff.. I grew up with neighbours (in Ukraine and Sibiria) often dropping off nice things like fresh fruit from their gardens, baked goodies, hand-knitted gifts like gloves and socks, fresh backyard eggs.. and we did the same, all the time, it was so nice. This is one of the major reasons why we fared so well when Soviet Union collapsed and everyone got together to fill every kind of need.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I like doing the share with neighbors stuff too. It is only when they start to "expect" it (one neighbor "oh good cookies are here - I don't have to bake). Or the family that expected a plate every year and even asked for certain cookies. 

Oh Bah Humbug - getting cynical in my old years.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Maybe it's just because I'm not a typically social person and don't know my neighbors (aside from my in-laws) but I don't think I could ever bring myself to eat something that was left anonymously. Not in this world. Too many weirdos out there. On the other hand I love baking and I always get carried away at Christmas but I only bake for people I know. I always bake for all the in-laws and coworkers. Maybe I should rethink my gifting and expand who I bake for.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Makes sense..


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't exchange my neighbor is a a**hole


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When we lived in a subdivision I would have a case or two of "Two Buck Chuck" wine from Trader Joe's ready to give to neighbors when they came bearing small gifts for Christmas. For those of you who have never shopped at a Trader Joe's, you can buy a pretty good brand of wine from Charles Shaw Vineyards for about $3 per bottle now. But in the past it was 1.99 per bottle, hence the name "Two Buck Chuck"









We only had 14 homes in our last neighborhood and many were empty nesters but some had kids. I would host a Christmas party for the kids every year. I would invite the neighborhood kids over to our outdoor fire pit and have lots of cheap candy, cookies, sugary soft drinks and stuff like that. My "kid" party would last exactly 1 hour with the understanding that after 1 hour, the kids went home and the parents stayed to drink adult beverages and got rowdy and howled at the moon type of stuff.

One stupid liberal yuppie couple who moved in after the tradition started made a comment that if they were to stay after the kids party then their little "angel" should be able to stay. I said that wasn't the way it worked but I would make an exception for them since they were new.

I then immediately said some highly in-appropriate things and they ended up leaving. The rest of the neighbors laughed.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> OK How do I get this right for next time?


I think you are doing fine. I, for example, have no enemies that I would be concerned with trying to off me, so if the cookies looked and smelled okay, I'd eat them. Feel free to leave as many cookies on my doorstep as you want.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Cheap people here ridicule virtues and manners they're too lazy and heartless to bother with. You just got a couple of swine.
Cookies and fudge - and we avoid the ones who act like snots on purpose, to deny then the chance to be ugly.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok I forgot to mention, I included a small ingredients list in case of possible allergies. But yes, I'll be more selective next year.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Ok I forgot to mention, I included a small ingredients list in case of possible allergies. But yes, I'll be more selective next year.


TG
First you are way too nice and you are a very very good person.

Second, TO HELL WITH WHAT ANYBODY ELSE BUT YOUR HUSBAND THINKS! Tell the world to take a flying leap if they can't deal with a wonderful nice neighborly gesture. Sheesh. What has happened to this world!!!!

Slippy Thought for the Day...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

In these the parts the cookie peanut brittle swap usually happens among friends and/or well known neighbors and select co-workers for them with jobs. Usually its a smart idea to get a little something for the cute beer tender..the mail lady etc. Rarely see it happening among strangers.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, Slippy, I feel the same about you.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

LOL I have a need to feed people and make merry


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A wonderful thing to do TG.

I give things likes plies of seasoned firewood and produce that I grow. 

As you know I am a Pole, but most Poles are not the ones in charge nor the ones who make policies. I have Ruthenian blood and maybe some Cossak too. Our whole region have fought the Tartars and the Turks.

My close friends include some Chezcks, Bohemians, Lithuaninains, and even a few Russ. One of the nicest presents I got was some beet borsch with smoked heerring. That was from my friends Russ wife. She is a sweetheart, my grandmother would love.

Peace and Jesus be with you.

Hope I'm not banned now...... : )


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> A wonderful thing to do TG.
> 
> I give things likes plies of seasoned firewood and produce that I grow.
> 
> ...


Very sweet, thank you, same to you 

I love making borsh.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow Just found a bottle of nice Malbec in front of my door with a card: "Cookies should be paired with alcohol"!!!!- Neighbour 

Woo Hooo


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

You know TG some recipes might be nice. Hint, hint.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> You know TG some recipes might be nice. Hint, hint.


OK  I'll write them out


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

When living in town we took a cantankerous old fart a bunch of cookies. He thanked us, he's still cantankerous. 

In the rural home the neighbors are too far away. Besides if I go over there they will have something for me to 
do that I don't really want to do anymore. It was fine when I was a kid to track down a horse, rebuild a fence,
or fix the barn door - but I'm too old and grumpy for that stuff now.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I give gifts and send cards to family and friends. That doesn't necessarily include neighbors.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

In the days BO (Before Obummer) I used to give my neighbors a box of .22 shells each. Now I am a horder of them. I think it is nice to give something if you are able to, good for you.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm planning on gifting to the mailman, the police department and a couple of former co-workers. Two neighbors that I know, in my new neighborhood, too. It isn't much to do a couple extra batches of kolacky. And most people around here are of German heritage, so there are no bakeries that carry Kolacky. It's an "exotic" treat. I suck at baking cookies. :armata_PDT_33:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kolacky.. you mean like colach pastry?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The only neighbor we regularly give gifts to is the elderly lady across the road. She lets us know who takes an interest in our property, pulls down the drive and if she spots anything she deems unusual.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> The only neighbor we regularly give gifts to is the elderly lady across the road. She lets us know who takes an interest in our property, pulls down the drive and if she spots anything she deems unusual.


Sometimes it is good to have nosey neighbors.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> The only neighbor we regularly give gifts to is the elderly lady across the road. She lets us know who takes an interest in our property, pulls down the drive and if she spots anything she deems unusual.


Wow I'd be feeding her regularly lol


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We used to give cookies and homemade fruitcakes(with 151!)but,no more.most of our neighbors are unappreciative.probably because (I heard this from our one really good neighbor Bill).
that guy Rich,why doesn't he work?.he does not look like he is disabled?.hate to stray away from the point but,WTF? whats disabled supposed to look like?.so I am the cookie N**I now,our neighbor bill across the street get stuff from us now because hes like the best neighbor anybody could have.

Merry flippin Xmas to the rest.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> We used to give cookies and homemade fruitcakes(with 151!)but,no more.most of our neighbors are unappreciative.probably because (I heard this from our one really good neighbor Bill).
> that guy Rich,why doesn't he work?.he does not look like he is disabled?.hate to stray away from the point but,WTF? whats disabled supposed to look like?.so I am the cookie N**I now,our neighbor bill across the street get stuff from us now because hes like the best neighbor anybody could have.
> 
> Merry flippin Xmas to the rest.


You could keep the fruitcake, but I'd show my appreciation for the 151


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

videodork said:


> You could keep the fruitcake, but I'd show my appreciation for the 151


Oh, people would love The fruitcakes we used to make,they weren't your typical doorstops.the recipe was from my aunt Sylvia (rip auntie)a Sicilian woman who baked something fantastic everyday.

I sure miss her cooking.(and my Moms,rip mom)the typical Sicilian household had something different cooking every day.even the mailman had to come in and have something,coffee,a biscotti or,my aunt would be greatly insulted.thats just the way things were then, wonderful hospitality to everyone.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Oh, people would love The fruitcakes we used to make,they weren't your typical doorstops.the recipe was from my aunt Sylvia (rip auntie)a Sicilian woman who baked something fantastic everyday.
> 
> I sure miss her cooking.(and my Moms,rip mom)the typical Sicilian household had something different cooking every day.even the mailman had to come in and have something,coffee,a biscotti or,my aunt would be greatly insulted.thats just the way things were then, wonderful hospitality to everyone.


My kind of neighbours


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> My kind of neighbours


Yep,European style.like your family too I would wager.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Yep,European style.like your family too I would wager.


I miss home so much.. especially in the Summer evenings when lots of neighbours would get-together and put a few tables in the middle of a local park or clearing and everyone brings fresh food and drinks from home to share (like a potluck), all the kids playing and running around, adults chatting


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Every year since I can remember my wife has made 15 dozen cookies, divides them onto 8 plates and wraps them in a red cellophane type Christmas paper and I make the rounds to the neighbors. 7 to the ones who live on our block and 1 plate goes to the home her mother is in. This way you never have to figure out what to get them.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Oh, people would love The fruitcakes we used to make,they weren't your typical doorstops.the recipe was from my aunt Sylvia (rip auntie)a Sicilian woman who baked something fantastic everyday.
> 
> I sure miss her cooking.(and my Moms,rip mom)the typical Sicilian household had something different cooking every day.even the mailman had to come in and have something,coffee,a biscotti or,my aunt would be greatly insulted.thats just the way things were then, wonderful hospitality to everyone.


Had I known she was Sicilian, I would have known it would be delicious!!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Neighbors get honey from me. I'm upping the ante (next year) to start including my homemade milk/honey soap, homemade lip balm, homemade Meade, and hand dipped beeswax candles. That goes out to 4 of my neighbors. The rest of the neighbors that run the area stop sign gets the middle finger and a 20 second horn blast with a visual of me red faced like Santa screaming every evilest Latin phrase I can at them.

Other than that, I have my chainsaw in my truck for any down trees this year and tow strap to pull neighbors out of ditches (regardless if they run stop signs, I'm still nice to them).


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

LOL Survival 

BTW, those are really nice gifts!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

NOPE!! I'm close with both of my neighbors and we do nothing for each other over the holidays. A wave and a Merry Christmas is plenty. 
I actually am glad that they don't give me anything. The last thing I need is a bunch of cookies around to pig out on!! lol


----------

